# Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*

					Ein Hardware-Upgrade eines Systems ist mit viel Zeitaufwand verbunden: Die richtigen Komponenten wollen recherchiert, ihre Benchmark-Leistungen gesichtet werden - ehe man sich versieht, hat man Stunden investiert und doch immer noch nicht alles entschieden. Das PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware" hilft hier ab 30. März mit auf 84 Seiten konzentrierten Produkttests und Benchmark-Ergebnissen zu allen wichtigen Komponenten weiter.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*


----------



## Aslinger (1. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*

Bei den CPUs vermisse ich die 1366er CPUs wie z.B. Xeon X5650 aufwärts. Billiger gibts keinen echten 6 Kerner! Für User die noch einen 4 Kern i7 auf dieser Plattform nutzen, extrem sinnvoll.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...egen-skylake-westmere-als-cpu-geheimtipp.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*

Findest du nicht selbst auch das Hardware von 2008 nicht gerade für einen Einkaufsführer 2016 taugt?


----------



## Aslinger (2. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Findest du nicht selbst auch das Hardware von 2008 nicht gerade für einen Einkaufsführer 2016 taugt?



Der i7 2600k und 2500k der im Heft aber vorgestellt wird, hätte auch nix dort zu suchen. Somit hat sich deine Aussage widerlegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*

Ich habe das Heft nicht gelesen sondern nur den Artikel selbst. Sicher die anderen Modelle wären da auch deplatziert da muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## Aslinger (2. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe das Heft nicht gelesen sondern nur den Artikel selbst. Sicher die anderen Modelle wären da auch deplatziert da muss ich zustimmen.



Hier im Forum gibts auch einen extrem grossen Thread darüber. Die Redaktion interessiert das aber irgendwie nicht und in den Magazinen wird auch nix darüber berichtet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...egen-skylake-westmere-als-cpu-geheimtipp.html

Durch diesen Thread bin ich zum Xeon gekommen. Um die ~60€ kann man bei Ebay schon zu einem Xeon X5650 greifen! Ohne dem hätte ich wahrscheinlich sonst auf X99 aufgerüstet. Nun kann ich schön auf AMD Zen warten.  Das hat wohl einen Artikel in einem PCGH Magazin verdient. Grund: Plattform von 2008 und dank des Xeons (natürlich gscheid übertaktet) kommt man locker an aktuelle 4 Kern Haswells ran.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Findest du nicht selbst auch das Hardware von 2008 nicht gerade für einen Einkaufsführer 2016 taugt?


Dem kann ich mich anschließen. 

@Aslinger:
Deine positiven Erfahrungen und den aufwendigen Thread von Knogle in allen Ehren, aber es spricht zu vieles dagegen: 
- Nur Gebrauchtkäufe über ebay etc. möglich (ich fand jetzt auch keinen für 60 Euro, sondern eher so ab 90), 
- Dasselbe gilt für Sockel-1366-Boards, da sind im Geizhals lediglich noch Servervarianten gelistet, die bei rund 250 Euro starten
- Die Plattform ist alt, moderne Schnittstellen, inklusive PCIe 3.0 etc. gibt's da nicht oder nur über Zusatzkarten
- Der nötige RAM ist ein Auslaufmodell, Neuanschaffungen lohnen sich aufgrund der höheren Pro-GiByte-Preise (aktuell: 3,30 zu 3,11 zugunsten von DDR4) kaum, für volles Potential braucht's Triple-Channel, was kaum jemand noch zu Hause rumliegen hat.
- Für konkurrenzfähige Spieleleistung (wo auch die Single-Thread-Leistung _auch_ noch wichtig ist), muss teils heftiges OC her (~50%)
- Hoher Stromverbrauch durch OC, daher leistungsfähige Kühlung nötig

Man _kann_ sicherlich mit so einem System noch gut auskommen und teils konkurrenzfähige Leistung erzielen, aber für die Allgemeinheit ist das eher in Ausnahmefällen interessant, zum Beispiel wenn ein So1366-System bereits vorhanden und evtl. sogar mit WaKü ausgestattet ist. Doch auf dem begrenzten Platz des Sonderheftes können wir nicht jede (und das Wort ist keineswegs negativ gemeint) Randgruppe abdecken.

Trotz alledem: Sobald wir uns nochmal älteren CPUs widmen - wie wir es auch zuvor schon getan haben - kommen sicherlich auch Westmeres mit zum Zuge. Dessen Desktop-Topmodell, der 990X, war ja im alten CPU-Index noch auf Platz 18 vertreten, also sind wir uns schon bewusst, was ein Sechskerner bei 3,5 GHz und mehr noch leisten kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Man _kann_ sicherlich mit so einem System noch gut auskommen und teils konkurrenzfähige Leistung erzielen, aber für die Allgemeinheit ist das eher in Ausnahmefällen interessant, zum Beispiel wenn ein So1366-System bereits vorhanden und evtl. sogar mit WaKü ausgestattet ist. Doch auf dem begrenzten Platz des Sonderheftes können wir nicht jede (und das Wort ist keineswegs negativ gemeint) Randgruppe abdecken.



Ich schicke ja gerade meinen Sechskerner mit S1366 (i7-970) in Rente und tausche diesen gegen einen Skylake, aus den genannten Gründen...

Btw: Die PDF-Version des Sonderheftes, die bisher gefehlt hat, ist nun auch online:
Computec Shop


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*

Hätte das Heft ja eher nach dem Release der neuen GPUs erwartet. Jetzt ist ja eine ziemliche Aufrüstflaute.


----------



## geist4711 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste Hardware für 2016"*

jo, man hätte so tun sollen.
so ist dieses sonderheft in rund 6wochen schon veraltet.
aber dann kann man ja nochmal ein aktuelleres verkaufen.

leider wird pcgh immer marketing-lastiger aber inhaltsloser was die beiträge etc angeht.

zb: cpu-systeme im überblick und dann kommt ein artikel wo bischen was oberflächliches über die verschiedenen systeme geschrieben wird, aber keine genaueren angaben.
in dem artikel auch ein link zu 'übersicht über z87 chipsatz'(zb) und in dem steht dann auch nur bischen oberflächlicher kram.
echte infos, wieviel lanes usw -fehlanzeige.

sehr sehr schade! 
wenn das so weitergeht, kann man pcgh wirklich nurnoch als boulevar-computerzeitschrift lesen ala bild-boulevar-blatt.
wirkliche infos liest man dann wo anders weil in den artikeln von pcgh nixmehr drinsteht....
dabei haben die leute von pcgh ja eigentlich das nötige knowhow um bessere beiträge zu verfassen.

noch einmal: sehr sehr schade! ihr könnt es doch eigentlich besser?!

mfg
robert


----------

